

Streamus Turns Chrome Into A Fast, Free, YouTube-Powered Spotify Alternative - MeoMix420
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/24/streamus-turns-chrome-into-a-fast-free-youtube-powered-spotify-alternative/

======
MeoMix420
Hi! I made this! I've spent the last 16 months working nights/weekends on it
and I think it has come a long ways.

If anyone has any questions about the development process, how anything about
it works, or even some constructive criticism... please don't hesitate to
share! Thanks!

